# Outdated Men's Names



## oldman (Jul 25, 2014)

Try these:

Ned, Luther, Peter, George, Oscar, Homer, Arthur, Vernon, Wilbur, Marvin, Alvin and Lester.

That's enough for me. Some of you may want to add to the list.


----------



## Raven (Jul 25, 2014)

I had to think for a minute but how about Watson, Reginald, Harold, Marcus, Orrin and Albert.

I'm sure others can think of more.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2014)

Have to say George is a hugely popular name here for kids in the UK. None more famous currently than Prince George who is just one year old Great grandson of our Queen, grandson of Prince Charles and son of Prince William and Kate, Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## oldman (Jul 25, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> Have to say George is a hugely popular name here for kids in the UK. None more famous currently than Prince George who is just one year old Great grandson of our Queen, grandson of Prince Charles and son of Prince William and Kate, Duchess of CambridgeView attachment 8638 View attachment 8639




Sorry about that. I do not follow the royalty chain. I never understood it. My wife, on the other hand, knows the whole line of royalty. When she talks about it, I listen.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2014)

Why in #ell are they dressing that boy in PINK ?   Pink is for baby girls !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Why in #ell are they dressing that boy in PINK ?   Pink is for baby girls !



Builds character. :hijacked:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

Theodore


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2014)

Barak


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2014)

oldman said:


> Sorry about that. I do not follow the royalty chain. I never understood it. My wife, on the other hand, knows the whole line of royalty. When she talks about it, I listen.



LOL no probs, I wouldn't be able to name BO's children either, or any other member of his family..


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> LOL no probs, I wouldn't be able to name BO's children either ....



For being in the US, I know more of the British royal family names, then the President's kids names. . I would lose a bet if I had to name them. .. I know their dog's name is Bo. And come to think of it, I think they got another dog too? ...  :dunno:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2014)

Another old man name:  Llewellyn   (had a school bus driver/neighbor with that name in grade school) Have never heard it since.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2014)

Howard, Vincent, Hubert


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> For being in the US, I know more of the British royal family names, then the President's kids names. . I would lose a bet if I had to name them. .. I know their dog's name is Bo. And come to think of it, I think they got another dog too? ...  :dunno:




##hahaha!! that's funny!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 25, 2014)

Richard and the nickname was always Dick.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

Loren


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 25, 2014)

Not many Philips around these days ...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 25, 2014)

Horace. Herbert.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2014)

Lachlan

I've always like this one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

Wesley


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 26, 2014)

Harold
Ignatius
Willard


----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> LOL no probs, I wouldn't be able to name BO's children either, or any other member of his family..



I don't even know Obama's kids names.


----------



## Lon (Jul 26, 2014)

Alonzo is a first name that you won't see many of us Caucasians saddled with.


----------



## Lon (Jul 26, 2014)

My grand daughter gave my last name to her second born and called my great grandson TANNER & one of my golfing buddies has his great grandson given his last name GIBSON.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2014)

Roger!

Stanley

Claude!


----------



## Ina (Jul 26, 2014)

Lon, I've heard of this, and I think it is an honor. In history it was a normal practice, generally the second son would get the mother's family name. :wave:


----------



## oakapple (Aug 15, 2014)

*How about outdated male names?*

I will kick off with ; Trevor, Nigel, Albert [although Bertie is used] Arthur , Howard ,Alan [no young people in England have these names.]


----------



## MrJim (Aug 15, 2014)

Abraham/Abe, Alfred, Alvin, Andrew/Andy, Ansel, Arthur, Barney, Benjamin/Ben, Bert, Buster, Carl, Chaz, Chester, Chet, Darren, Dean, Declan, Delbert, Dexter, Edsel, Efram, Ernest/Ernie, Farrell, Fess, Fletcher, Gale, Gandolf, Garth, Grant, Henry/Hank....

I'm gonna stop at the letter H I think.

I'm getting a headache.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 16, 2014)

Thing is with old fashioned names..they tend to become fashionable again after a while...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2014)

Oakapple, I think we've said a lot of them in a recent thread, and all out of names. :love_heart:  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/7642-Outdated-Men-s-Names?highlight=names


----------



## Kitties (Aug 17, 2014)

A former coworker just had her third child, Henry is his name.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry folks, I have just found the same thread lower down! Should have checked better.


----------

